# Warning... Ventalition in process



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My 16 year old cousin (just turned 16 mind you) got knocked up & had her baby 2 months prematurely last July because she's stupid... Not because of health reasons, because she'd rather party. 

And is more concerned about what her loser boyfriend is doing 24/7 & carelessly refers to her 7 month old baby boy as _that baby_ & complains about how he pulls her hair. Man I want to slap some since into her. Luckily as far as we know the baby is healthy, physically anyway. Won't know about the mental stability until he's two.

She was always a spoiled brat & look where it got her. gah. I just feel so sorry for my baby cousin. So many people want a child & it seems the majority that are blessed with them are useless, irresponsible, spoiled rotten teenagers that needed a good spanking once in a while & told no.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

My Brother had a baby when I was twelve years old. 
He was 22
His girlfriend and him lived with us until she had the baby.
Then mommy cared too much about doing drugs to take care of baby.
and daddy cared too much about selling drugs to not end up in jail.
So as a twelve year old child I began raising that baby.
which eventually led to me dropping out of school to go to an alternative school just so I could stay home and raise a child.
Granted this child is still my everythig seven years later.
My brother got him back when he was four years old.
and mommy hasn't seen the kid since he was two.
My brother still sells drugs and is always messed up and leaving David in bad situations.
and it is terrible to watch.
But unfortunately I can't afford to take care of him being on my own now.
So I feel your pain. Just try to spend as much time as you can handle with the baby and as much time as they'll let you.
Without stressing yourself out and feeling obligated of course.
Then when the child is older it will love you and have that relationship with you that it isn't getting with it's parent obviously. keep your chin up girl.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

that poor kid. It must be fustrating to watch.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is horrible. I would gladdly take a child into my home but according to the stae guide line I don't make enough money and I don't have a seperate room for a child so I can not have one. I think it is stupid. I raised one great child I'm sure I could raise another one.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

i want a baby so bad but circumstances and wisdom says no  but sometimes when i see the situations some people my age n even lots younger put babies in i just wanna steal em n give em a better chance at life *sigh* patience is a virtue. i listen to it- why can't all the other dumbies that aren't ready yet do it too???


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is horrible. I would gladdly take a child into my home but according to the stae guide line I don't make enough money and I don't have a seperate room for a child so I can not have one. I think it is stupid. I raised one great child I'm sure I could raise another one.


IMO a child is better off sharing a room, toys, and having a family that might not be rich, but spends time with them. Children don't need possessions and gourmet food, they need time and patience, and they need a good role model. I have really strong views about parenting, so I won't get into it, but I do believe there are many great homes out there where foster children can grow and excel, but they don't have the opportunity because the state gets in the way, just like there are also "parents" who have less business raising a child than a hobo on the street would.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah... her mom & dad lived on meth, my papaw & the state. Now she's turning out just like her mom. DFC was called several times but the state didn't do anything... Nice knowing where my hard working tax dollars go. 

UNFORTUNATELY, my husband & I have our own lives in a separate state & I just sit by watching her frolic around seeing little Aidan suffer.

The thing is, at 15 she wanted to get pregnant now she's realizing she wants to be a normal 16 year old & golly gee this isn't a play toy... :hammer::hammer:

Yeah, I was the oldest of two brothers... My mom was a 'partier' for a while too... Then one day she found religion & expected everyone else around her to forgive & forget, unfortunately I'm not God. ;P
So it kinda hits home since I've been in that little guys shoes.


----------

